# A little paint here, a little there...



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

and my mantle piece is done.



it even floats!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Is he making the trip North with you?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

That thing looks onery! It seems to be saying "Don't mess with me or you will be punished!"
R


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You're going to actually use that!? It's too nice! Go put it back on the mantle. Good job!

I see harliquins every freaking day up here but I've never seen an eider. Cool looking ducks.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

@ Billcollector,

Yep, I plan to take it, have him autographed by the group ahead of us, the group im to be with, and the group following us. As i understand it, the group ahead of us will have a Taxidermy icon (Harry Whitehead) attending, so i also plan to bend his ear on a couple things.

Its been a LONG time coming, saving here and there to see it spent elsewhere most time's, now working a second job to push the project over the "hump", more than a few sleepless nights wondering (feeling a little guilty) of the money involved chasing this boyhood dream of mine, but yes come this January (barring the unexpected) ill finally be experiencing something that i have wanted to do since i was seven. Hunting... Somateria spectabilis.

R, the only thing missing is a Crown eh? maybe a mace?

LB, Thank you for the compliment bud. Although i did make some mod's, I should mention, i take NO credit for the carving at all. It was a blank that i purchased from Michael R Braun @ Landingzone decoys. Fantastic blanks for the money. BUT, to answer your question... it will be hunted over, it may even catch a few stray pellets, but thats fine... it will add to the story tell'n later! lol

Here's a link to Mr.Braun's site. Incredible talent to create something so lifelike out of a lifeless looking block.
http://www.thewaterfowlersworkshop.com/index.html


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Love it John!!! That will float very well!! Perhaps I'll add a pellet or two to help with the story. I can already see dead kings over it now!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

OH _r-e-a-l-l-y_?? define your "perhaps" sir! ;-)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome man.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice Longgun - What an awesome treat to get to live a dream like that. Good luck to you. Sounds like now you just have to wait........ and wait.......... and wait for January to get here.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

a "treat" is putting it lightly, im blessed to have been so fortunate for my life to align with what was once a school day's day dream, and a _good friend_ that recognised/remembered my emotions while talking/planning/working on _someone else's_ mounts inparticular, to include me in his early thoughts of planning this hunt. Otherwise i highly doubt it would have happened.

Lol, the memories are steadily coming back to me. i remember doodleing really bad sketches of kings in gradeschool... wow, i wish i still had em now.

yep, now the wait. Ugh, the w-a-i-t. pretty much wishing the summer away as we "speak"...


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That's beautiful! Great work man, that will be a treat to hunt over.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks great John... Now what are you going to do to bide your time over till it's go time? Make a few more? The waves of the bearing sea will abuse him. But the gunning will be oh so good!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

John, it looks awesome!! You have me looking forward to the "stories in the blind"!! Can't wait to hear them!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the kind comment guys...

Stuc, im contemplating making an "old school" fabric style king decoy to bring along also, but i wonder about space/luggage/weight later. My single regret is how i wish it was in the cards for you to be along to share it with. :|



... and to think im gonna miss witnessing you feed the cod... :-x:mrgreen:


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Longgun: Oh how I wish it was in the cards again to make the trip. I'm sure Darin will give you the chum in the sea. He has a very weak stomach. Nothing like coming out of the harbor and seeing the size of the waves. OH SH**... good times to be had!!! I'm saving my miles to back to cold bay next year in Oct.

Did you get your Alaska airlines card yet? that's an easy way to get there for no cost with point signup. its cheaper to buy air miles from pen air than to out right buy a ticket. that will also save coin.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

That is fantastic!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That looks very nice John! I wish I could mount ducks as good as you carve em...:mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^

lol, all i did was lay down some paint...

Michael Braun of "Landing zone decoys" did the difficult part.


----------

